# Plywood Scorpion-Style 2



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

Plywood "Scorpion-Style" the 2nd (for my wife,Multiplex 20mm)
Instead of mounting o-rings i burned the lines of the body segments with a soldering iron,
Handgrip is very smooth and comfortable to hold.Shoots very accurate!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks even better than the first one. The tail on the first was a little thinner. Its there a reason why this one is thicker? I like how you rounded this one a little more than the first. I'm working on one myself and will post pictures later today.


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

The first one is made of plywood 12mm.it was impossible to round it like the 2nd,'cause the wood is 8mm thinner.
And i did it a little more precise this time.So it looks a little bit more 3D







.
And don't forget to post a pic when yours is ready!!

Greets

Armin


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I would be afraid to pick him up! Fantasic! -- Tex


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

You should be posting this in the custom slingshots forum. You would get more people seeing it and would get more feedback. I'll post mine once I get some moe sanding done. He's a laminate.


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I would be afraid to pick him up! Fantasic! -- Tex


Me too-That thing looks venomous-SUPERB WORK.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is my first try at the Scorpion. I will revamp it and narrow the elbows a little. I live in Arizona and have killed many of the real things. This is a fun project. The core is Baltic birch ply (Multiplex), the other layers are Kiatt and Bubinga.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

you got a pdf or drawing for that?


----------



## Armin (Jul 5, 2011)

Excellent work.I like the precious wood layers.keep on the good job!!






















Greets from Germany

Armin


----------

